# Thawing



## Mason0127 (Aug 9, 2013)

Does anyone know what mcs and altisource are paying vendors for thawing?
Typical single story 1200 sf ranch 2 bath and basement.need something to go off of.thanks in advance


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Mason0127 said:


> Does anyone know what mcs and altisource are paying vendors for thawing?
> Typical single story 1200 sf ranch 2 bath and basement.need something to go off of.thanks in advance



Why does it matter what they pay...give thme your price an stand your ground. When they crap in their pants...hand them some toilet paper. There is alot of liability and the risk has to have a reward.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If the pipes are breaking and the basement is flooding, what should they pay?

Your question covers a lot of different tasks besides a thaw job. 

What does it cost you to set up equipment, manpower, your time and overhead, plus 20% or more to make a profit? If you base it off of a nationals "industry average" pay sheet, your going into the poor house on a bus.
Some folks might think it is wrong to turn down work, as "money is money", however it isn't your money if it is simply going from the client, past you and into the national's hands, all for your hard work.

Charge what you would charge for the landlord or local guy off the street that calls you and stick to it.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Good points, I charge what is needed to make a PROFIT. I just had a client that asked to pump out the basement. I submitted my bid to pump out all of the water.
They came back with, your bid is twice as high as the last contractor that pumped out the same basement with more water than there is now. Well maybe if they did it right the first time you would not need it done again. BTW all the windows in the basement are broken and letting in the water.
Then they asked me to cut my price in half. NOOOOOOOOOOOOO:whistling2:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

my answer to them is " You get what you pay for"


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

brm1109 said:


> Good points, I charge what is needed to make a PROFIT. I just had a client that asked to pump out the basement. I submitted my bid to pump out all of the water.
> They came back with, your bid is twice as high as the last contractor that pumped out the same basement with more water than there is now. Well maybe if they did it right the first time you would not need it done again. BTW all the windows in the basement are broken and letting in the water.
> Then they asked me to cut my price in half. NOOOOOOOOOOOOO:whistling2:


 My answer; Have a nice day!!


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

I charge $500 for a standard thaw.

(2) 30 gal propane tanks
(1) large generator chained to my trailer which is locked
(2) torpedo style propane heaters
(1) big sign "Warning! Do Not Enter! House is full of CO2"

I leave them in the evening and come back in the morning. The house is usually a balmy 90 and water is dripping everywhere. I know I have some major risks here such as burning down the house or someone entering with all the CO2. 

I put the torpedoes on top of a hardibacker type sheet and think long and hard about placement. You don't need to be aiming them at anything in particular.

If I have to go out of town, I charge more of course. These are good jobs to get because they can lead to profitable plumbing repair and drywall repair work.

I bid $75 for a followup pressure test and $250 for intrusive inspection to find the first leak. Hopefully, not always, I'm pre-approved to repair leaks at $90 per leak and this doesn't cover the drywall cuts.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Crazy to even take an open flame heater in the house. Use a ducted heater, Heat it up to 90, Pull your equipment and come back the next morning. It will be thawed. We get 75 cents a Sq Ft of living area.....


----------



## magpie (Sep 6, 2014)

I know this is late, but MCS just offered us $750 to thaw a ~1200 sq ft property. I am not happy about this, I think it is way too low but I am not in charge of that end of things, my friend is. Since we are pretty much the only ones up here, we are going to tell them that is not enough for the temps up here (it was -17 this morning), they can take it or leave it.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

One in the hand is worth two in the bush. then it opens up to plumbing damage bid approvals.


----------

